# Bean for Aeropress



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Do people have any particular favourites for the Aeropress? I only drink my coffee black and medium / dark...

Chers,

Mr O


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The beauty of brewed is how easy it is to change bean after every 250g bag!

If you like dark try some of the Coffee Compass offerings, or maybe join DSOL group.

Do try some of the lighter roasts in it even if you don't like them as espresso though, you may be pleasantly surprised. Or not, but at least you tried


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Best Aeropress ever was the Foundry Ethiopian


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Best we've had:

Nude - Burundi

Bonanza (Berlin) Veracruz

Coffee Collective (Copenhagen) Finca Esmerelda

Round Hill - El Chollo

Probably not your thing, though, as all light roasts.

JP


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheers for the replies...

All recommendations welcome.

as aaronb suggested I should try some lighter roasts - you never know...


----------



## dominicsheppard (Jan 6, 2015)

The Finca Las Flores Antigua Guatemala from James Gourmet worked well in my Aeropress recently. Again a light roast though sorry!


----------

